# upgrade cost for VIP-722?



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd like to upgrade from my dying 622 to the 722. Anyone know what the cost is for existing subscribers?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

archer75 said:


> I'd like to upgrade from my dying 622 to the 722. Anyone know what the cost is for existing subscribers?


It depends on the customer. Dish has different prices for individual customers based on history. Log in to your account and check Equipment Upgrades.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

If there is a problem with the 622 should be able to get it replaced for shipping only or nothing at all if you DHPP. Then main difference between the 622 and the 722 is the hard drive, might be cheaper to buy an external hard drive for a newly replaced 622 than replace with the 722.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

jclewter79 said:


> If there is a problem with the 622 should be able to get it replaced for shipping only or nothing at all if you DHPP. Then main difference between the 622 and the 722 is the hard drive, might be cheaper to buy an external hard drive for a newly replaced 622 than replace with the 722.


Don't overlook the fact that the external hard drives won't work with certain models of the ViP622. I don't think "certain models" have been defined but it seems to be a difference in the chipset on earlier production runs. So, purchasing an external hard drive for a ViP622 is, at best, the luck of the draw.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

TulsaOK said:


> It depends on the customer. Dish has different prices for individual customers based on history. Log in to your account and check Equipment Upgrades.


Just FYI, I have been with dish for about 3 years, I've had a ViP622 for nearly 2 years, I'm out of my commitment nearly 6 months, and mine says this under upgrades:



> HD DVR
> Two Rooms of Service (or "Picture in Picture" for 1 TV)
> 
> Award Winning!
> ...


I'm assuming the $100 is another 622 and the $125 is a 722.... Not sure why I would pay $100 to replace my 622 with another 622, but that's the only way I can make sense of it. What prices show for other people?

Do you think they offer any kind of discount for self install? I really don't need a jackass installer to come into my house and screw things up again.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

CoolGui said:


> Just FYI, I have been with dish for about 3 years, I've had a ViP622 for nearly 2 years, I'm out of my commitment nearly 6 months, and mine says this under upgrades:
> 
> I'm assuming the $100 is another 622 and the $125 is a 722.... Not sure why I would pay $100 to replace my 622 with another 622, but that's the only way I can make sense of it. What prices show for other people?
> 
> Do you think they offer any kind of discount for self install? I really don't need a jackass installer to come into my house and screw things up again.


These prices are to add a receiver, not replacing one with another.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

garys said:


> These prices are to add a receiver, not replacing one with another.


It's under "EQUIPMENT UPGRADES"


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

CoolGui said:


> Just FYI, I have been with dish for about 3 years, I've had a ViP622 for nearly 2 years, I'm out of my commitment nearly 6 months, and mine says this under upgrades
> 
> I'm assuming the $100 is another 622 and the $125 is a 722.... Not sure why I would pay $100 to replace my 622 with another 622, but that's the only way I can make sense of it. What prices show for other people?
> 
> Do you think they offer any kind of discount for self install? I really don't need a jackass installer to come into my house and screw things up again.


I don't think those prices are just for adding, you can replace, I replaced a 942 with a 772 at the end of January, though programs changed after that. Though it may depend on what you are replacing??

And of course, you will probably wind up with another programming commitment and a 18 month contract.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

normang said:


> I don't think those prices are just for adding, you can replace, I replaced a 942 with a 772 at the end of January, though programs changed after that. Though it may depend on what you are replacing??
> 
> And of course, you will probably wind up with another programming commitment and a 18 month contract.


The page actually says 24 month! I'm not willing to do that for a few extra hours of storage. I rarely keep anything over a few days anyway. I'm not a pack rat, I watch it and delete.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I think other than more storage there are some other added advantages of the 722. Though you may not care about those features. I would have to look through some othe thread to find the couple extra features of the 722...

So its up to 24 months now... Can't say I blame them, the cost of everything is going up these days..


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

CoolGui said:


> It's under "EQUIPMENT UPGRADES"


You can upgrade receivers without replacing them. I upgraded to a 622 several months ago without taking anything off my account or sending any receivers back to dish. My cost was $100.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

normang said:


> I think other than more storage there are some other added advantages of the 722. Though you may not care about those features. I would have to look through some othe thread to find the couple extra features of the 722...
> 
> So its up to 24 months now... Can't say I blame them, the cost of everything is going up these days..


Seems like some people think 622 won't be able to do HD VOD, but there seems to be some debate about that. Chances are I wouldn't pay the 5 or 6 bucks they want for VOD anyway, so thinking I'll still stick with what I got until something better comes out.



garys said:


> You can upgrade receivers without replacing them. I upgraded to a 622 several months ago without taking anything off my account or sending any receivers back to dish. My cost was $100.


Well I wasn't actually questioning that you could *add* it for that price (I've no idea about that), but the debate was about replacement I thought...


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

If it said $125 for installation, it'll most likely be $75 to ship a replacement. But call Dish, they might have something different available.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

CoolGui said:


> Just FYI, I have been with dish for about 3 years, I've had a ViP622 for nearly 2 years, I'm out of my commitment nearly 6 months, and mine says this under upgrades:


I'd be more interested in what it says on your current bill. I don't know what receivers you have besides the 622, but for the moment I'll assume that it is your ONLY receiver. Take a look at the line items on your DISH bill. If you see a $7 lease fee for your 622, it would definitely be to your advantage to upgrade the 622 to a 722 because the $7/month lease fee would disappear to cover $84 in the 1st year of the $125 cost, making the extra features of the 722 easier to swallow. Even replacing a 622 with a 622 would eliminate a lease fee for SOME people. Neither a 622/722 would change other people's bill - it is only if someone upgraded to get a 622 under DISH'n It Up in the past (in 2006 or the 1st part of 2007) and is paying a $7 lease fee for it. Someone with a 211 and a 622 wouldn't benefit, ... but there are some people that would benefit.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

CABill said:


> I'd be more interested in what it says on your current bill. I don't know what receivers you have besides the 622, but for the moment I'll assume that it is your ONLY receiver. Take a look at the line items on your DISH bill. If you see a $7 lease fee for your 622, it would definitely be to your advantage to upgrade the 622 to a 722 because the $7/month lease fee would disappear to cover $84 in the 1st year of the $125 cost, making the extra features of the 722 easier to swallow. Even replacing a 622 with a 622 would eliminate a lease fee for SOME people. Neither a 622/722 would change other people's bill - it is only if someone upgraded to get a 622 under DISH'n It Up in the past (in 2006 or the 1st part of 2007) and is paying a $7 lease fee for it. Someone with a 211 and a 622 wouldn't benefit, ... but there are some people that would benefit.


Yes, I only have one receiver. At the time of writing that I wasn't paying any DVR fee because I had the "Everything" pack and it was included. Since then I've switched to the HD Only package and now I'm paying $7 lease and $5.98 DVR fee. It kind of sucks, I thought I was going to save 70 bucks but ended up only saving about $50 a month with all the fees attached.

Do you mean to say if I upgrade they waive the fee for a year? I'm not sure it's worth agreeing to a new commitment...


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

The Everything pack would have waived the $5.98 DVR fee, but wouldn't have anything at all to do with a lease fee. DISH bills are often strange in that they appear very different for two customers that subscribe to the same things. A lease fee may be an individual line item and it may just add$5/$6/$7 to the cost of another line item. If you can get the line items from the website from before switching to HD only and post them, it might make more sense.

622s obtained via a DIU upgrade two years ago are stuck with a lease fee (even when it is your only receiver). Currently, a DIU upgrade wouldn't have the $7 lease fee as your Primary/only receiver which lowers the monthly cost. I'd say forever so you don't think it is just a year, but I can't guarantee DISH won't change things. It is just that you would save $7/month replacing the 622 with another 622, or a 722, because of the change to DIU. 

I don't like the 2 year commit myself, but if you still have the problem 622 two years from today, you can say "I could have saved $168 in monthly charges if I'd upgraded to a 722" (deduct the upgrade cost). Not a reason to commit to 2 years necessarily, but you started with "I'd like to upgrade from my dying 622 to the 722." and this eases the MONEY cost of doing so. The commit cost is your pick.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Awesome CABill, thanks for the info. I had no idea they were no longer charging the lease fee. I think I might bite the bullet and upgrade.

UPDATE: They said it would be to me in 3-5 days... Cost: $75 installed myself.


----------

